# Toro SnowMaster 724 ZXR - residential snow removal application



## Canuc (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey all, I am looking to buy a Christmas gift for my parents they are currently doing their snow removal shovelled and looking into the future it might get harder for them as they age. 

I have seen some reviews of the Toro SnowMaster 724 ZXR Snow Blower. I am wondering if it will work for their purpose. They live in a city that gets a moderate amount of snowfall. 

Thier snow removal needs are:

+ They get around 30cm depth of snow 
+ They have lots of people travelling on the walkway that needs snow removal and it usually gets compacted down and sometimes the packed snow goes through freeze thaw cycles turning it icy.
+ The walkway is pavement but they also have a walkway which is stone and and a gravel driveway. 

Can anyone help me out by letting me know if the Toro SnowMaster 724 ZXR Snow Blower will work within those requirements?

Thanks!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE Snowblower on Gravel, Pavement, and Turf. Another video from Paul:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome from Gettysburg..Good luck!


----------

